# Vitamins for hedgies



## tlf3184 (May 20, 2012)

I recently got my hedgehog and the lady at the pet store told me to buy these vitamins for my hedgehog.... She gave me 'FerretVite' its a liquid multi-viamin supplement. But after reading a lot of post I'm realizing pet stores don't know much about hedgehogs so before I give this to her I was wondering if anyone else gives their hedgehog vitamins and it this brand is okay. I know its for ferrets but its what she gave me. Thanks for any help!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You are right that pet stores don't know what they're talking about!  Hedgies don't need vitamins, and I wouldn't recommend using Ferretvite, it's just a bunch of malt syrup and corn oil, not very healthy. Might taste good, but not good for them, just like how pancake syrup is for us.


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

The only vitamin type thing I've ever given my hedgies, is flax seed oil. It helps with dry skin. I either put it on their food or apply to their back to help during quilling.


----------

